# Prices of parts



## Freqman1 (Dec 15, 2021)

As we've all noticed the prices of parts continue to escalate. A couple of years ago I thought I was crazy for paying $1200 for a motorbike tank--a smok'n bargain in todays world where one was listed for $2250. Not sure if it sold for that price but in the era of $1400 brake levers it wouldn't surprise me. It wasn't that long ago you got the whole bike for less than the price of a tank! V/r Shawn









						Sold - 1938 Schwinn Motorbike 1st Yr Springer Complete Bike /orig Paint 1800.00 | Archive (sold)
					

Nice survivor 1938 Schwinn "LaSalle" Motorbike.  Bike is super solid, paint shows wear but on a prewar scale?  About a 7 condition or so.  Tank is solid, has batter tray and horn post, not rot, couple of minor dings, latch is a bit loose. Good silver ray, not pitted, presentable chrome on the...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Oilit (Dec 15, 2021)

Well they aren't making any more of these old bikes, but they're printing more money every day.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 15, 2021)

Oilit said:


> Well they aren't making any more of these old bikes, but they're printing more money every day.



True dat--which is why I don't sell that many parts. I might trade because as long as I stay employed I'll always get more money. V/r Shawn


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 15, 2021)

Shawn, I just posted info needed about an Iver I tried to find a value on Google, e-bay, the cabe, Dave's etc.  to make an offer if I have to. I found the value of the whole bike is not much and the parts seem to be worth way more. I don't even know what Iver it is yet. Why is 1 part on the bike worth half or more of what the bike is worth whole? Let's say the whole bike is $300 and then the wood wheels would bring $300. There must be method to this madness.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 15, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Shawn, I just posted info needed about an Iver I tried to find a value on Google, e-bay, the cabe, Dave's etc.  to make an offer if I have to. I found the value of the whole bike is not much and the parts seem to be worth way more. I don't even know what Iver it is yet. Why is 1 part on the bike worth half or more of what the bike is worth whole? Let's say the whole bike is $300 and then the wood wheels would bring $300. There must be method to this madness.



For folks that have been hunting a part for their project they will step up and pay to get it completed. If more than one person needs this part it can get crazy! This is why I rarely by projects. V/r Shawn


----------



## dasberger (Dec 15, 2021)

It seems the sum of parts is worth more than the whole on a lot of bikes these days...  I'm a fan of Ivers they are solid, well built machines.  They were after all gunsmiths making bikes.  Iver parts can get expensive due to the limited production.  Personally I think any Iver (mens) under $500 is worth owning although to me the camelbacks are the least desirable.


----------



## phantom (Dec 15, 2021)

They don't have to be relics for that to happen either. A lot of money left on the bone if someone wants to go to the effort of sending  every part on this bike across the country to different parts buyers.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/194601554086?campid=5335809022


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 15, 2021)

I think some of the opinions above hit the nail pretty well. The supply is relatively fixed, at least for original parts, and at the same time the purchasing power (or saving power) of one dollar also erodes more than most people think. The limited supply of original parts, power of the internet to raise parts to a larger buying audience, and collectors willing to spend money are probably the biggest factors. I think everyone kind of senses that after collecting and repairing old bikes for awhile. The blue chip parts tend to do the best, but you get spikes around other areas (look at old BMX bikes in the last 10 years).

One thing that is maybe not the biggest factor, but which is a larger factor than is often considered is the diminishing value of each dollar. The following statistics surprise many people, for example.

If you take the Bureau of Labor Statistics CPI calculator and put in $1.00 in January 2010, compared to November 2021, that 2010 dollar has the same purchasing power as $1.28 today. Twenty-eight cents on the dollar is lost in purchasing power, and that's only in 11 years. Even comparing January 2016 to November 2021, $1.00 in Jan. 2016 equals $1.17 in November 2021. That's a loss of 17 cents on the dollar in purchasing power in only five years. This is the case as to a common "basket of consumer goods" that people purchase every week.

Then there is the problem that banking the money earns next to nothing in interest, and has been that way for quite a few years now. Interests rates have been historically low now for quite some time. You don't make money by holding onto it, and in fact you will lose money if inflation is sufficiently high. (And as an aside, it is very, very frustrating when politicians pull the "nothing to see here, folks" attitude when you look at the numbers and they don't look good for the purchasing power of each dollar people have in hand.) 

Arguably investing in blue chip bike parts is actually better than a savings account, substantially so given current rates. I would never say you should use bikes as an "investment", but the people who call the shots have twisted things around quite a lot too.

So I think the usual factors cited above are a good explanation for much of the price question, but don't discount "cheap money" as a side factor, and inflation lately has gotten particularly bad.


----------



## kreika (Dec 15, 2021)

I’m not seeing anything new here. When I started collecting in the early mid 90’s it was always more expensive to part together a project rather than buy complete. Things have just gotten more expensive across the board. Of course if you find a screamin deal minus a few parts, you’ll have to step up for the missing items. Good luck on your searches!


----------



## tacochris (Dec 15, 2021)

I talk to friends about this alot these days.  I have pieced together around 5-6 phantoms at this point (missing this or that) and I am noticing that each time, the parts are getting harder to come by and more pricey and I think that is generally for the exact reason we think, they ARE getting harder to come by.  Sometimes its because random guys hoard all the rare parts like a dragon from Lord of the Rings but most times its because as these bikes get older and older, and more and more older collectors pass on, the parts ARE getting harder to locate.  
This most recent 52 phantom rescue has been really considering making it my last I build from parts since Im not having much luck finding correct, original fenders.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 15, 2021)

don't worry, this is a hobby of old farts like the Model A restorers. once we all die the prices will drop considerably. young people don't even know what a Schwinn is, let alone all these other bikes out there, besides you have to put down your electronic device and go outside to ride a bike. young people don't have time for that.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 15, 2021)

tacochris said:


> like a dragon from Lord of the Rings



Smaug


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 15, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> don't worry, this is a hobby of old farts like the Model A restorers. once we all die the prices will drop considerably. young people don't even know what a Schwinn is, let alone all these other bikes out there, besides you have to put down your electronic device and go out side to ride a bike. young people don't have time for that.



How True …AND they expect to have it handed to them …


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 15, 2021)

Don’t worry, it’s just transitory.
You really only paid $600 for that $1,400 dollar brake lever.
Although, I guess you need to ask the boss for a raise, since that dollar you used to earn, can only buy .35 cents worth of stuff.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 15, 2021)

Bicycles of all kinds are in high demand, old and new. Prices will hold, as long as the bottom of the economy holds true.


----------



## vincev (Dec 15, 2021)

I stopped buying incomplete bikes a long time ago.I buy them if they are complete.The money parts on the bikes usually is more than buying the bike complete


----------



## gkeep (Dec 15, 2021)

I guess I retired too soon last September. When you work someplace where people are paying to throw away 60s-2000s bikes on a daily basis you get jaded. I gave more bikes to coworkers and friends than brought home over the years but they need to be ridden not hidden. I do kick myself for all the bikes and parts I probably saw in the 90s coming from basement and old garage clean outs. Stuff from the early 1900s-1950s every week. The old wooden crates of tools, emails, plumbing supplies always had a few other goodies floating around in the dust, cobwebs and rat turds. Back then I was bringing home the old woodworking tools, craftsman furniture, ceramics and other stuff for the house. Now if I had only saved one old English front brake caliper I could finish the 51 Rudge...😆


----------



## SKPC (Dec 16, 2021)

I would agree with Freqman.  Of course it depends on the maker.  Iver for example.  If the hobby grows, prices will rise.  Parts for many old bikes are out there sitting in boxes still and most likely cheap, but you have to find them, and this takes time.  I like to surf the ebay and cabe for parts that are 1/2 of what they should be and eventually use them on one of my builds.  The Fed printing money may or may not increase prices, probably not.   Not sure if younger folks really are interested in this cool american made bicycle stuff, but that is ok with me looking for inexpensive parts that show on occation!🪶  I've been off the bike thing lately, but still watch for cheap parts on the bay...


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 16, 2021)

Prices are a function of supply  and demand.

As with other antiques there is limited supply and oftentimes when a rare specimen comes up for sale a bidding war ensues.

In a down economy prices will probably  drift lower.  Today with so much money floating around the economy prices are high.  

It's really an age old question... Is what I own worth more or is my money worth less?

I'm betting on the worthless side.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 18, 2021)

"49 autocycledeluxe" hit the nail on the head I'd say with the model A restorers/we are a dying breed ( as is the old bicycle market to an extent). Also about ( most) kids not giving a rats butt about history or taking their azz off the couch/putting the cell phone down, or even lifting their heads from the cell phone screen. There is some fresh blood in the hobby, and interest in BMX and unique quality bicycles up to what...the 80's until most were imported, quality and pride long gone.

Sad, but a reality too. I collect vintage toys ( also a shrinking market/especially pre-50's) some oil and gas, soda pop advertising, store props etc., guitars and of course bicycles ( for over 4 decades). I have a couple of collector cars and a vintage motorcycle. I collect what I like ( and can afford) and don't really expect to make money if and when I sell. I used to sell lots of stuff while raising a young family/had to. With parts, it's all relative to supply and demand unless in an auction and it's a bidding war of pride. All I know is I usually collect stuff that is hard to find, expensive to fix, and takes time to complete. That's why I'm crazy.


----------



## Dra (Dec 18, 2021)

I’m new to bicycles and it’s a great new  hobby. I’ve built and collected a few old harleys you want to know what those prices are bringing a newbie doesn’t have a chance with out a winning lotto ticket.I’ve noticed a few buyers buying complete bikes just to part them out for a profit. When the complete bikes are worth more than the parts then people will stop parting out then watch out what parts are going to cost. Fleebay and americana goods overseas is at a all time high and readily available. I’ve noticed a regular guy/gal can still buy a sharp old bike to be proud of and not brake the bank but for how long


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 19, 2021)

It sounds like everyone here is on the same page. The cost of parts seems to be out of control. The cost of a complete nice bike is out of reach it seems. Fooling yourself into believing you can build 'that dream bike' for less money is a lesson you won't soon forget. Have you built up a bike and it is about 95% done only to have the same bike-better condition-and less money than you have invested in your incomplete project come along? What do you do.....buy it and sell yours off a piece at a time. I always tell people to buy complete and I turn around and start new projects. Many times after not finding the missing parts after a couple years-I give up and sell the parts. I'm happy to break even sometimes! When you see good parts-buy 'em! Even if they are at next year's price. Good parts are a wise investment. I'm not a fan of buying a vintage complete and tearing it down for parts that will bring more money-its economics and I am always glad to get in line and buy some of those parts! Sometimes the cost of a complete vintage bike is prohibitive-especially in this economy.
The cost of a nice complete bike is on the rise. You buy a bike at 'market value' but it needs those last couple pieces or some parts need an upgrade-before you know it-you are buried in the bike way more than you want to be(or let the significant other in your life to know about!). I have seen nice complete bikes selling here on the C.A.B.E. that I figured the seller would need to drop a couple thousand just to generate some interest. To my surprise the bike sold and why....because there just aren't that many around and paying next year's price was still a wise investment.
As for the next generation of collectors......it seems to be true-most millennials aren't into rust-the ones that do buy bikes are into carbon-fiber, fully sprung, multi speed mountain or road bikes. My hat is off to the younger collector who carries the torch of the vintage bike!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 21, 2021)

Another factor as much as I hate to admit it is that a lot of us are getting older so the market for the older bikes is shifting to the next generation. Stingray parts and BMX are insanely higher than even 10 years ago.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 21, 2021)

I agree about today's kids but they are not yet a factor. I am 61 years old, and my main era is Stingray and early BMX. It is difficult at best to finish any Stingray bike you do not have parts for. The shifters and Krate hubs are almost impossible to buy for any realistic price.
 I have been short a front hub for my 1968 Orange Krate for years, accidentally sold my last one in a bin of parts. I say accidentally because I hate accusing someone of stealing it and a purple Huffy Persons Banana seat while my back was turned. 
I guess that's better than taking the blame myself though.
I am probably going to use it to build the Orange County Drag Track Orange Krate tribute bike, maybe before I die I can afford another bare hub.
I was buying complete hubs for $100, sometimes even complete wheels 10 years ago.
I built a 1971 Disc Brake Orange Krate with nice parts including a frame and seat from a show bike for about $1200 now the rear wheel is more than that.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 21, 2021)

The other thing is that the things that remain constant are worth learning and remembering. The emphasis might change over to BMX, or Sting Rays, or whatever. But some things never change, and those are the things that are worth remembering because they will sure bite you if you don't remember:

-You don't save money by trying to part together a really nice old bike. It's more economical to bite the bullet and buy a nice example up front than buy a bare frame and try to put it all together from good parts. True of BMX, Krates, ballooners, whatever.

-You don't make or save real money doing a total restoration. Stripping back to bare metal, painting, new plating of parts, etc. cost money. It doesn't matter if it's a BMX from 1985, Stingray from 1965, or ballooner from 1935. If you do a bare frame up restoration, don't expect to turn a huge profit.

-If you're going to put down the big bucks, you should either see the bike in person or work with a knowledgeable seller who can provide information and detailed photos. It's easy to get burned by talk or by the single blurry photo and a hope that it's a big score.

-You don't make or save money by skimping on shipping of high-end vintage bikes. Beware if someone says they can "pack it cheap". The shipping services can really beat on the box - packing should be overdone if anything. 

-You don't save money buying an expensive old bike and then trying to assemble it using cheap tools. There are people who will spend $1,000 on a vintage bike, then try to assemble with a $3.00 adjustable wrench because they don't think it's worth paying for better tools. It's not worth it if you damage the bike because your wrench slips or ruins a part. We all make mistakes in the shop, but don't let the tools be the problem.

-The local bike shop (if you have one) is only as good as the people there. If you do drop the bike off for assembly or shipping, know who they are. They are supposedly the "experts", and while sometimes they are, many of the shops and mechanics have not dealt with pre-1985 bikes. Get a feel for the shop. They're not all the same.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 21, 2021)

The point I forgot to make here is that the price of these parts I need is the fault of my own generation, just like the price of 1950s to 1970s cars are our fault.
I do not begrudge making money on parts, I have done that many times.
But taking perfectly good cars, bikes, motorcycles or alien spacecraft and parting them out or butchering them to make some kind of Monster Garage project is exactly why it is so hard to find any decent projects, and guys like me with not enough extra money to Fuel our hobbies any other way do what we can with what we can afford.
I am not whining. I build some wild things with junk nobody else wanted to do anything with. (A couple photos enclosed). But it would be nice to be able to buy about any 2 door car or cool old station wagon from about 1950 up to the mid 1970s for a fair uninflated by the part it out mentality market.
The best (your favorite thing here) makes the best parts.
These are not all bike projects, but it is an example of what I like to do with projects nobody else wanted.







The body was given to me after 3 other people said they wanted it then backed out. It was free, what's not to want?
I built the engine from a cast off 350 4 bolt main standard bore block and steel crank that turned out to be standard mains and standard rods that checked out perfect.
Building a frame from Car Craft 1962 plans with a chrome Mopar 8-3/4" axle and a VW beetle front beam.




Built by grafting a BSA Corbin chopper frame front to a CB450 hardtail. The engine is a 1973 Triumph Bonneville 750 off a bike that I paid $300 for in 1995 because it was too rough for the collectors. Other parts I bought at swap meets on closing up day, clearance and even some plumbing items I used for chrome trim pieces.




Some recent changes.


1985, about $500 total cost swap meet/ friends parts.





Almost all parts from metal scrap yard. Seat was nicer but one of my outdoor cats ate it.
Replica of my circa 1975-1976 Orange Krate BMX bike. It actually had a shifter but this is how an article in a Bicycle handbook from 1975 said to do it.
Worksman front hub and Tandem rear with 12g spokes on 36 hole Schwinn S-2 rims with Scrambler tires. The article gave a size of Goodyear MX tire that fit 20" bicycle rims but I only recently found that info again.





My Pig Bike project from a basement cleanout that looked like a 1960s garage sale. Originally it really had a sprung Solo Polo, Longhorn Bars and 20" balloon tire rims with Schwinn Studded tires but a friend bought it and when I got it back he had made it look like a Stingray. Now it is a money pit I am calling Project Pork Barrel.
Got this seat and fork (fork from CABE seller bobcycles. Thanks!
 Seat recovered by Max Golter and supplied with material for a headrest to match. Thanks!
I am hand bending a sissybar from stainless tubing to avoid chroming cost unless I can have it chromed reasonably.
Chainguard unknown but a cool logo I need to redo.






















The rest I am looking for if anyone has any of these they could part with I will see if we can get together on them. I am retired/disabled so I do not have a million dollars in a coffee can but I will pay whatever is fair for all involved.










Or this.



Of course with matching front hub on S-2 Wheels




Located some but not bought yet. Photo/idea courtesy of CABE member freqman1 parts stash photos.
With these.






Shifter made from old boat throttle/shift mechanism with handmade mounts and cable system.

Earlier a member said all those words and no photos. I hope this helps make it visually entertaining.


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 21, 2021)

No need to get in a bidding war, raising the cost of parts. Use the old Jedi mind trick.

*"THESE ARE NOT THE PARTS YOU'RE LOOKING FOR"*


----------



## HARPO (Dec 23, 2021)

I have these on a '46 and a '47 Schwinn Continental. INSANE what they're selling for... 🤪


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 23, 2021)

I have been told several times that there are some differences between the post-war lightweight adjustable stem and the pre-war ballooner type adjustable stem. I've never owned a pre-war Autocycle, so I don't know, but the buyer needs to look carefully before spending $300 on a stem that it is the right one. I have seen a number of times where people try to buy the adjustable stem off a Continental and leave the rest of the bike (or part it out), presumably because it's close enough to the pre-war ballooner variety of the stem. The ironic thing is the post-war Continental will ride rings around the pre-war Autocycle, but that's another story...


----------



## Schwinny (Dec 23, 2021)

I took a long stem version off the market a year ago. I paid quite a bit, but I need a stem that can get the bars away up. It works very well for that purpose. I made a couple bikes ridable with it and it has ended up, back on a early Continental where it belongs. I did notice that the price seemed to be going down. If you search the sold sales, I'm sure you will find some of them sold at $400+ a few years back.
I was surprised to pay $100 less than I thought I would.
I was also surprised that the seller expected MUCH more and I had to use the Jedi Mind trick on him to even get him to send it to me without canceling the sale.
The short ones are the pre-war autocycle? I think in this case it's the demand dictating price and the demand is going down.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 23, 2021)

SirMike1983 said:


> I have been told several times that there are some differences between the post-war lightweight adjustable stem and the pre-war ballooner type adjustable stem. I've never owned a pre-war Autocycle, so I don't know, but the buyer needs to look carefully before spending $300 on a stem that it is the right one. I have seen a number of times where people try to buy the adjustable stem off a Continental and leave the rest of the bike (or part it out), presumably because it's close enough to the pre-war ballooner variety of the stem. The ironic thing is the post-war Continental will ride rings around the pre-war Autocycle, but that's another story...



A lot of bikes will ride circles around prewar ballooners but nothing like riding a full boogie, deluxe, prewar ballooner!


----------

